# My First Non-Jap Watch And It'S A Special One



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Even though I have quite a large family we're not particularly close and really share nothing more than a second name! But recently I found out that my Nan had some watches of my Grandad's and I was keen to see them.

Well this morning in the post came this little beauty...




























I don't know anything about it. I do know my Grandad served in the Special Boat Service during WW2 and that my Nan says this was issued to him during that time...

Any information would be greatly apprechiated


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Some extra info...

When I unscrewed the back all I found was "15 Rubis" and "Swiss Made" on the movement...


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

If you post a picture of the movement some of the guys on here might be able to give you a bit more info.


----------

